# Dometic 4223 Thermocouple



## shawnvv (May 4, 2018)

Hey guys I was wondering if anyone has encountered this problem.
My thermocouple broke on the 3-way fridge of my 2006 popup and everywhere I've looked the replacement thermocouple is way too long. My original one was approx 23" and the new ones are 1400mm. PN: 2923435321. Over twice the length. 
Did they discontinue the original and assume people would just coil up the replacement?
Any help would be great. Forums always are the best way of finding answers!
Shawn


----------

